# Questions on Some Vaccinations



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Part of the canine health requirements for the SAR group I am joining requires all the dogs to have 6 in 1 vaccinations that include distemper, hepatitis, leptospirosis, parvovirus, adenovirus, and parainfluenza. 

Anyone have any thoughts on these different ones, and a timeline that they should be given in?

I definitely plan on doing parvo and distemper, but wasn't real sure about the others.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

One of the problems with vaccinations and working with the public, one must be in compliance with the state law. I'm not crazy about annual rabies vacs, however, I'm not given much choice. While I can work to change the law, I'm bound to it until it's changed. SAR groups must also be careful. Failing to abide by current statutes only opens one up to certain liabilities. 

DFrost


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

David Frost said:


> One of the problems with vaccinations and working with the public, one must be in compliance with the state law. I'm not crazy about annual rabies vacs, however, I'm not given much choice. While I can work to change the law, I'm bound to it until it's changed. SAR groups must also be careful. Failing to abide by current statutes only opens one up to certain liabilities.
> 
> DFrost


David,

Tennessee state law is a 3 year. See below.

Kris

*Title 68 Chapter 8 tennessee.gov/sos/acts/103/pub/pc0765.pdf 

*Tennessee’s state anti-rabies law, Title 68 Chapter 8 Section 103 (i) declares that “Nothing in this section shall be construed to require more frequent rabies vaccinations or a greater number of rabies vaccinations than are required by the rabies compendium,” and defines the “compendium” under Section 102 (3) as “the most recent issue of the national ‘Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control’ published by the Association of State Public Health Veterinarians..”

The National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian’s (NASPHV) Compendium of Rabies Prevention and Control http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/rr5702a1.htm
promulgated in Tennessee’s anti-rabies law declares that “All vaccines must be administered in accordance with the specifications of the product label or package insert. …. Vaccines used in state and local rabies control programs should have at least a 3-year duration of immunity. ….. No laboratory or epidemiologic data exist to support the annual or biennial administration of 3- or 4-year vaccines following the initial series.”


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Megan McCallister said:


> Part of the canine health requirements for the SAR group I am joining requires all the dogs to have 6 in 1 vaccinations that include distemper, hepatitis, leptospirosis, parvovirus, adenovirus, and parainfluenza.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on these different ones, and a timeline that they should be given in?
> 
> I definitely plan on doing parvo and distemper, but wasn't real sure about the others.


Here's the Dodds vaccine schedule. Note discussion/comment about each of the not-advised vaccines to the right.

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html

There's a big difference for me between core and non-core vaccines.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kris,

Thank you. I feel like an idiot, but really thanks. I don't know how I was not aware of that. I feel a very uncomfortable conversation looming with my vet.

DFrost


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Here's the Dodds vaccine schedule. Note discussion/comment about each of the not-advised vaccines to the right.
> 
> http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html
> 
> There's a big difference for me between core and non-core vaccines.


Awesome link!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Kris,
> 
> Thank you. I feel like an idiot, but really thanks. I don't know how I was not aware of that. I feel a very uncomfortable conversation looming with my vet.
> 
> DFrost


David, 

You should not feel like an idiot at all. Veterinarians are licensed professionals who are supposed to keep us informed about these things. 

You might want to get a copy of your dogs' medical records and see exactly which rabies vaccine they were given. If they had a 3 year product, you should insist on getting amended 3 year rabies certificates so you don't have to give them any boosters they don't need.

You can also call the State Public Health Veterinarian, *Dr. John Dunn,* Tennessee Department of Health [email protected] Phone: 615.741.7247 or *Mr. Bernie Rhoades*, Tennessee Department of Health [email protected] Phone: (615) 741-8539
about this -- they are concerned that the public is being given inaccurate information.

Kris


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Tennessee Rabies Law*

David,

You might also want to join this Yahoo Group *RabiesVaccinationChallengeinTN * http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/RabiesVaccinationChallengeinTN/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=3, or at least read their messages to see how many of them have had their veterinarians tell them that the state required them to vaccinate their dogs annually. They are actively working to change the situation.

Kris


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a link I was given that I really like as well, but wasn't sure about the hepatitis and adenovirus timeline to administer. http://www.critteradvocacy.org/K9%20Recommendations.htm

I also understand that the SAR group has a legal responsibility to hold. 

Just trying to figure out the best way to administer these if I have to.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you Kris. Seems I definately need to be a bit more involved in this.

DFrost


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

[quote=Megan McCallister;120799]Here's a link I was given that I really like as well, but wasn't sure about the hepatitis and adenovirus timeline to administer. http://www.critteradvocacy.org/K9%20Recommendations.htm

I also understand that the SAR group has a legal responsibility to hold. 

Just trying to figure out the best way to administer these if I have to.[/quote]

Megan,

Here are two more links. 
*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm *

*What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What%20Everyone%20Needs%20to%20Know%20About%20Canine%20Vaccines.htm
*

Will your group accept titer results in lieu of vaccination? If so, I'd definitely go that route for my own dogs before giving them an unnecessary booster. For my guys, I'd give them the vaccinations they need one at a time separated by 2 to 3 weeks between --combo vaccines not only increase the risk of adverse reactions but also increase the likelihood that the vaccine components will neutralize each other (see quote below) and negate the immune response.


Kris

*Combination Vaccines, Multiple Shots*--on Page 16 of the_* 2003 AAHA Guidelines*_ under _Immunological Factors Determining Vaccine Safety_*, *it states that: *"Although increasing the number of components in a vaccine may be more convenient for the practitioner or owner, the likelihood for adverse effects may increase. Also, interference can occur among the components. Care must be taken not to administer a product containing too many vaccines simultaneously if adverse events are to be avoided and optimal immune responses are sought. "* (The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm)


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the additional links Kris.

I had planned on giving them the shots individually and not grouped together with at least a few weeks interval.

I sent an email to the team leader asking why certain ones were mandatory, and if they would accept titers.

We'll see what they have to say.


----------

